# Tobacco License for Tobacco Consumers in Australia



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just heard over the Sunday news on the telly, across multiple channels.

There is talk of introducing a licence for tobacco users (cigarette smokers?) that limits the number of packs one can legally buy/smoke in a day.

Not sure if this will come to pass, but it really shows what idiotic zealots we have in positions of power and responsibility.

Will be a sad day if this comes to pass.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like the powers that be are trying to turn Australia back into Botany Bay. It seems that personal freedoms are declining in democratic societies and increasing in totalitariam societies. Go figure.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Talk to Australia's former gun owners about what a Govt can and can't do.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

One of the consequences of a free society is that people will do things that are bad for them. The utopian types can't handle that reality. So they whittle away at our freedom in the name of saving us from ourselves. I keep wondering when the backlash will come but it doesn't. When will someone running for office stand up and say, "No! No more restrictions!"? I don't hear that. I would love to see a candidate with some balls stand up for individual freedom.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Seng, and I hope this does not come to pass. For what it's worth, the U.S. isn't far behind you. Our "leaders" in Washington have turned into a bunch of nannies who want to force the free citizenry to to their bidding in the name of health, compassion, diversity, whatever, all at the cost of personal freedom. Liberty worldwide is disappearing at an alarming rate.


----------



## costaricacigarstore (Oct 27, 2010)

The candidate saying "Enough is Enough!" would be Ron Paul


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

costaricacigarstore said:


> The candidate saying "Enough is Enough!" would be Ron Paul


Unfortunately he is not an Australian politician so it is totally irrelevant to this thread.

This will never get up and is just more :BS rhetoric from a minor lobby group. 

This has already been swept under a rug as not feasible. Case closed.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Unfortunately he is not an Australian politician so it is totally irrelevant to this thread.
> 
> This will never get up and is just more :BS rhetoric from a minor lobby group.
> 
> This has already been swept under a rug as not feasible. Case closed.


Thank God
But to even have someone think of it is beyond ridiculous to me. What ever happened to common sense and the good ol day's where we could do as we like as long as we are not hurting others.

Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thank God
> But to even have someone think of it is beyond ridiculous to me. What ever happened to common sense and the good ol day's where we could do as we like as long as we are not hurting others.
> 
> Dave


I hear you Dave & I too am disappointed that we cannot use common sense to rule our lives. It is a sad day when the govts control us instead of being answerable to us but the day that changed was many years ago. (Hope this didnt run into politics).

There are too many minority groups with too much power and that is sad for all our societies. The people need to speak up!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I hear ya Warren, I am lucky in some respects to be an older foggie so the younger generations will be the ones in real trouble.

Correct and I agree this can not turn political, not much else I can say anyway, just shaking my head.

Have a great weekend if it is your weekend!

Dave

Goodnight all got to sleep a bit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Talk to Australia's former gun owners about what a Govt can and can't do.


That goes for any government in general. Hitler systematically disarmed Europe for years. Then marched right in and did as he pleased.
"When people fear the Government there is tyranny! When government fears the people there is liberty!"-Thomas Jefferson


----------

